# Hipo Collection



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well it’s finally here….

To tell the truth, it actually arrived in December…

(Original pick up date was Christmas Eve, but the boat was delayed by a day so due to the snow, & with customs clearance it fell into the week after)

However I wanted to ensure it was fully registered (which it is now), before I said anything on GTROC.

Firstly a huge thanks to Ron at RK Tuning who gave up his time over Christmas/ New Year to pick me up at 6am and drive to the docks. Race trailer, hooked up and we were ready to go!

Opening the container at the Newera clearing agents, was amazing, and seeing the car that I had last seen, (nearly a year ago to the day) at DPA, the memories came flooding back….

They made sure a much lower pitched ramp was used so that the car would not “ground out”, as the containers are still on the back of the dock lorries, so a good 7ft high up.

Ron started it up & was lovely to hear that RB sound again…was odd to see him a 34 lol 

The quality of the work is first class, and love the paint finish on the car. Gio you really created a true legend.

The car will be kept at Newera & used for the odd show during 2011.

For those who are going to the Rolling Road day in Essex, It will be the first outing for the Hipo

*Once again, thank you to *

Ron @ RK Tuning
Gio 
Miguel & the Newera Japan team.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow Matty this is great news,i bet you cant beleive it when you look at it.

I must come and see :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

asiasi said:


> Wow Matty this is great news,i bet you cant beleive it when you look at it.
> 
> I must come and see :thumbsup:


Post this weekend it will be stored up at Newera not at mine Simon

:wavey:

If you can make it to Dartford on saturday let me know


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

LOL, you've a lot more patience than I do, Matty.
Enjoy the drive & the show on Saturday. Will be interesting to hear what friends have to say after seeing it... or maybe they'll be speechless. :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like..


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Beautiful... :smokin:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Matty and enjoy your new legendary toy :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Yay superb mate, looking forward to seeing it in the summer at the shows!
Will it be trailered there or drivin?

Bobster


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

stunning..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys

i have to say its Gio's work in creating this car not mine, so he is the one who should take the credit

a few new bits got added yesterday like a 35 GT-R rear badge & TS fuel cover, but thats it. Nothing else to do apart from enjoy it.

Bob - will be driving it if i go anywhere

its a very smooth car, its not a lumpy GTR

wont be doing JAE etc but the odd show, so long as GTROC want it on the stand.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Dude! You are still my hero! This car is AMAZING!!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Big big congrats matty, you must be very proud.
Enjoy it buddy
Wills


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Shame I've missed Saturday, look forward to seeing it again at some point.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Matty your one lucky man  that car is pure porn. Would love to have a look round her sometime. Enjoy mate, she's a beast:bowdown1:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I bet you've been itching to post this lol, must be a great feeling to own probably the best car on the forum.  hope I get to see it sometime!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Cant wait to see this with my own eyes!


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

matty32 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys


Can I haz ittt?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I was planning to watch some videos on youporn.com today, but it looks like i already had my daily dose of porn! :bowdown1:

Colorcode?? :chuckle:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm pleased you finally have the car in your hands. A very nice xmas present to yourself :thumbsup: Enjoy it mate!


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice Matt, looks fabulous. One of these days I hope to meet up with you, and see your car in the "flesh".


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

andyc said:


> Cant wait to see this with my own eyes!


Which ones?
:chuckle:
(your avatar)

bob


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

If I pop round, can I take it for a spin?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Glad to see it got here safely. Enjoy.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments & feedback

Its not at mine tho, its up in Norwich come monday for dry storage until the summer.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Matty, you must have taken more than *one* picture of it to share with us since it landed on these fair shores!!!! 

bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

This song is for you car enjoy!!! It what just happen looking at another photo of Hipo. And like everyone else look forward to seeing it. Dont know how to put videos up 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

Mikeydinho said:


> This song is for you car enjoy!!! It what just happen looking at another photo of Hipo. And like everyone else look forward to seeing it. Dont know how to put videos up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I am liking those wheels


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Shane* said:


> I am liking those wheels


yup they are nice, 

Spark Silver custom from Rays 19" TE37s, then clear coated by TS:bowdown1:

interior isnt too shabby too

not driven it yet, lol:chuckle:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

You've got the patience of a saint, if it were mine i'd probably sleep in it


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

typical all up for the dyno day than snow so rearranged now i cant go and magazine and hipo there!!!!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Cars spot on Matthew! You git!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dean j said:


> Cars spot on Matthew! You git!


:wavey: see you tomorrow mate



thanks guys after tomorrow its going back into storage, 

i dont mind people taking pics, asking questions etc

it wont go on the dyno, as its still on the FCON VPro set up by TS for High Octane fuel, but the day will come


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it Matty!
Congratulations by the way.
I bet you cant stop polishing. (then waxing the car!! :chuckle


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its had a few coats of wax, 

lol


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

If it were me, I'd have woken up the neighbours several times by now... 

Hope the weather's good. If they've gritted the road, you might want to reconsider.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Frost tonight, gritters out. I'd stay at home if I were matty, but I'd take my POS out though. Lol

That car makes my peewee tingle. Lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> If it were me, I'd have woken up the neighbours several times by now...
> 
> Hope the weather's good. If they've gritted the road, you might want to reconsider.


That trust Ti isnt that loud & it has no fuel in it lol

no they havnt gritted the roads, weather bit like when i was last over

clear sky, but just cold!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

...All the more reason to wake the neighbours, lol.

Look up at the sky & watch for snow clouds !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> ...All the more reason to wake the neighbours, lol.
> 
> Look up at the sky & watch for snow clouds !


they may be woken up at 7am :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Ah...The hills will be alive with the sound of music...
(from the Trust Ti :chuckle


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

will be like when you frightened that Japanese chap with the little dog, when you brought the yellow NSX back home lol


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

LOL that NSX was nasty... A beautifully fabricated tubular exhaust system... with so many bends and turns I didn't realise till I drove it that it had no silencers at all, lol... Sounded good on the open road mind! 

Anyways, I'd better be off to do some work!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I need to know one thing.
Is it pronounced hipo like the shortened name for the animal, or hipo, HYPO??
If its the animal; why?
Cheers!


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

More pics needed of the awesome beast plz

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The roads have been gritted..

Hipo will not like it!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Gritters! what about the pot holes !!,

Nice car :thumbsup: you will have the girls queing for you now


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

x.laura.x said:


> Gritters! what about the pot holes !!,
> 
> Nice car :thumbsup: you will have the girls queing for you now


Matty is gonna go on a smashathon.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

anyone point me in the direction of some more info on this car any why it's so awesome?? I've clearly been on a visit to a distant galaxy or something

:chuckle:

Still very nice looking though!

TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Drove it for the first time today

oh dear lord lol!

its scared the pants off me, 

TT ....

CAR FEATURE>> TOP SECRET COMPETIZIONE R - THE REBIRTH - Speedhunters


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

We need pictures matt :wavey::bowdown1:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Stuff ! Enjoy


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Big congrats on getting the car looking mint. I think you've started to wear off that paint with all the polishing going on! All you need now is a little luck with the weather - turbos love cold air! 

BTW, "hipo" is supposed to be shorthand for high performance. Having said that, the animal name also has an entertaining ring to it! LOL!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Big congrats on getting the car looking mint. I think you've started to wear off that paint with all the polishing going on! All you need now is a little luck with the weather - turbos love cold air!
> 
> BTW, "hipo" is supposed to be shorthand for high performance. Having said that, the animal name also has an entertaining ring to it! LOL!


Hi Gio, sorry for the O/T post, but could you please tell us whether all 4 rear lights come on as sidelights on your 2011 GT-R?
I've PM'd you and posted on your 2011 thread to no avail!
Just need to know if I can sell the MCR 4 light kit I had on my 2009.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> Hi Gio, sorry for the O/T post, but could you please tell us whether all 4 rear lights come on as sidelights on your 2011 GT-R?


Check pm, David. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Check pm, David. Sorry for the delay.


Thanks Gio. Darn it! Looks like the JDM cars only light up the outer two like in previous models. Don't know what to do now Jerry...


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

O my god, that's just awsome. I love that colour, what an amazing R34!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely lovely car! liking that interior:thumbsup:


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

very nice. Hope to see it one day. Regards. Will


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

if u think it looks good you should hear the noise when its moving!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> if u think it looks good you should hear the noise when its moving!


:chuckle:

those external wastegates still ringing in your ears lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

from saturday


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sweet!  What's the performance like compared to your old one? ... like light and day i bet :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Sweet!  What's the performance like compared to your old one? ... like light and day i bet :chuckle:


its like the comparisson between

walking & then being strapped to the Discovery space shuttle


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

matty32 said:


> its like the comparisson between
> 
> walking & then being strapped to the Discovery space shuttle


Big smiles all round then :chuckle:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

MOAR from saturday! Please!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

matty32 said:


> from saturday


I see, I see only need to learn how to park 

:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Took 2 spaces didn't want any damage to the paint ;-)


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

matty32 said:


> Took 2 spaces didn't want any damage to the paint ;-)


It's a straight parking, not angled :chuckle: :chuckle:

Ahaha, just fooling around, lovely car man!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

matty32 said:


> Took 2 spaces didn't want any damage to the paint ;-)


 It needs it's own car park :chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

There is a video knocking around and its in that....

Your famous!! not as famous as i have been


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

this car looks better in the flesh! and it looks awesome in the pics! 
one lovely car!!!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> There is a video knocking around and its in that....
> 
> Your famous!! not as famous as i have been


What videos have you been in? Or should I have asked that????!

Seroiusly nice car in the flesh. Everything is done properly. Most moddified cars have got some bits on them where you can find a way of doing things neater. Not this one though.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Couple of tv programes


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

couple more from the weekend


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

an amazing machine


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

matty32 said:


> couple more from the weekend


Very nice photographs, Matt. I am surprised that no one yet has commented on the brake set-up, as they virtually take up half of the wheel,especially on the fronts, or perhaps most people haven't seen them as yet.As you know I am very aware of your car and as was said by you previously,I know it is very, very quick indeed, as it is a superbly turned out track car really,as Gio wanted it to be.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice interior but not digging the carbon bits on the side of chair part from that very nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

x.laura.x said:


> Nice interior but not digging the carbon bits on the side of chair part from that very nice


good job you wont ever sit it in it isnt it :chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i would probs sneeze in it and then my germs would be everywhere  and thought that rule applies to everyone ha BS


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No, took few people out on sat


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

matty32 said:


> No, took few people out on sat


Good for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I think those carbon bits are custom one-off's by Robson, made by laminating the original plastics with wet carbon. Beautifully done, looks factory - but clearly too good for that!

Dave, you're right about the brakes, they're the best available. I'm not sure what they cost to buy new as a set but it's somewhere in the region of the price of say a good R32 GT-R.


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I think those carbon bits are custom one-off's by Robson, made by laminating the original plastics with wet carbon. Beautifully done, looks factory - but clearly too good for that!
> 
> Dave, you're right about the brakes, they're the best available. I'm not sure what they cost to buy new as a set but it's somewhere in the region of the price of say a good R32 GT-R.


Miguel, you will probably know, but I think my car had the first lot of carbon bits and pieces produced by Robson, and is very similar to Matt's car in layout inside, by the look of it.
Where did I get the information about the brake set-up,I wonder, and the cost, that doesn't surprise me at all, knowing where they came from.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

TSDAVE said:


> Miguel, you will probably know, but I think my car had the first lot of carbon bits and pieces produced by Robson, and is very similar to Matt's car in layout inside, by the look of it.


Absolutely, I remember being blown away by the interior of your car the first time it appeared at a Daikoku meet


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks absolutely lovely Matt!

Congrats on getting it.


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

This car makes girls ...


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

HAHA^^ well it doesnt do that for meeee ha


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

TSDAVE said:


> Miguel, you will probably know, but I think my car had the first lot of carbon bits and pieces produced by Robson, and is very similar to Matt's car in layout inside, by the look of it.
> Where did I get the information about the brake set-up,I wonder, and the cost, that doesn't surprise me at all, knowing where they came from.


All too true! :bowdown1: IMHO, great brakes tend to get underappreciated when it comes to modifying cars!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> HAHA^^ well it doesnt do that for meeee ha




There's always anal beads!!!














:chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah maybe ^^


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like i cover mine aswell now.......oh no wait god dam aftermarket runners Love it love the first picture, that colour is immense!!!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

matty32 said:


> Well it’s finally here….
> 
> To tell the truth, it actually arrived in December…
> 
> ...


Congrats Matt, I hope to see hipo around one day. 

The roads round here are getting out of hand, wotch the pot wholes at nevadon and pound land, and going into Rons,,, lol pretty much everywhere. Sadlers farm is ****ed too thinking about it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah i know, but the car is now not in essex so thats fine


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

matty32 said:


> good job you wont ever sit it in it isnt it :chuckle:


FPMSL :chuckle:


----------

